# "Write Error" message



## Mark Lebo (Nov 14, 2019)

I am working on an older un-supported Gerber CNC Dimension 200 router, and in the ARTPath software when I output the file to ROUT, I get the message: WRITE ERROR! TAKE NECESSARY STEPS BEFORE CONTINUING.

Does anyone know what this means and how to correct...I am not finding anything in the Help section.
Appreciate any help out there...Must be something I am not doing correctly.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

One post is all that is needed. This second post was unnecessary.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

pure guess here... the file is intended to go from the host pc to the cnc controller (pc), and if there is any memory involved in that data transfer (likely) than a "write" is performed. my guess is that there is a break in that communication line(s). it could be hardware (cables, connections, circuit failure) or software (maybe check for upgrades ??). is there a post processor involved, maybe make sure the correct one is selected.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums. 

Have you tried loading other files? If other files load correctly then the problem might be with the format of the file or there may be something in the file that is not being configured correctly.

I would create a small basic design file like a square and circle cutout, then save the gcode for the file and try sending it to the controller. If it works then I would check your design file to make sure it is okay and does not contain something causing the error.

You may have to redo your design file if you don't find an error just to be sure everything is entered correctly.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Mark! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel.

Couple of good suggestions from Tim and Mike - report back to us after you've tried these so we'll know, please.

David


----------



## Mark Lebo (Nov 14, 2019)

We are still getting the WRITE ERROR after trying to create a simple square rout job...
I was told I need to reinstall the Gerber Artpath software, but I cant find my Gerber Artpath CD...does anyone have a copy I can download?
I have my Gerber security key...Gerber no longer supports this router.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you writing to a USB drive? Is it locked for writing (or full)?

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Are you writing to a USB drive? Is it locked for writing (or full)?
> David



Adding to David... what about the file/folder path? Permissions allowed?






Mark Lebo said:


> We are still getting the WRITE ERROR after trying to create a simple square rout job...
> I was told I need to reinstall the Gerber Artpath software, but I cant find my Gerber Artpath CD...does anyone have a copy I can download?
> I have my Gerber security key...Gerber no longer supports this router.



What version of Gerber Composer do you have? GA or Omega ?


Good golly, Gerber 3.5 was the high end stuff back in the day... IVb's 15" vinyl cutters @ $15k!! ooof...90's for me.
Gerber is well known for discontinuation. We had a 30" Fastrack plotter, right after we got it, disconned. Never had
a problem with it from '96 ~ '09 until the band broke and the head/knife unit cracked. Called in and they laughed at us.
Boneheads.


----------

